# Is my doe pregnant or fat?



## Anirtj (Jul 11, 2014)

She was with 2 bucks in March so would be due in August. Started forming an udder but could this be fat? The yearlings don't have this. They only get forage, hay & pellets. OK, they get cinnamon toast crunch as a hand feed treat. They don't get grain or oats.


----------



## Anirtj (Jul 11, 2014)

Our other does look like this in the udder area


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 11, 2014)

You definitely have a little udder going there.  She's never kidded before?

She doesn't look fat, she looks to be a healthy condition.

If the udder continues to develop I would think she is bred.


----------



## Anirtj (Jul 11, 2014)

She has kidded before but it's been a couple of years. She is three and she kidded when she was around a year but not since then. I don't know why. We bought her in December & brought her home in March. Her previous owner said she was exposed with the rest but it was such a cold winter it threw off breeding. She put her in with a buck in January but no luck then again in March before we got her with a different buck. Maybe she didn't like the buck she usually used? We're hopeful but she doesn't look bigger. Her tummy may be lower. The only change I see is the puffy udder. She runs and rears. Would she do that if she is preggers?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 12, 2014)

Pregnancy has never slowed my does down... they run, they jump, they bonk heads and act silly right up until they are a few hours from dropping their bundle!


----------



## Anirtj (Jul 12, 2014)

The suspense is killing me! She has a itchy belly & commando crawls at times trying to scratch it. She's the only one who does this. Could that be a sign? I know my belly was itchy when I was pregnant. Out of the 3 of them, I've only seen 1 go into heat once since March so I can't trust that as an indicator.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jul 12, 2014)

It's mostly a wait and see game since you don't have an exact date. The developing udder has me guessing yes, but that doesn't mean I am right. She may or may not develop more of an udder before she kids.  I would at this point feed as if she is. better safe then sorry.


----------



## Anirtj (Jul 12, 2014)

goats&moregoats said:


> It's mostly a wait and see game since you don't have an exact date. The developing udder has me guessing yes, but that doesn't mean I am right. She may or may not develop more of an udder before she kids.  I would at this point feed as if she is. better safe then sorry.


----------



## Anirtj (Jul 12, 2014)

She would be due around August 13th if it took.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jul 12, 2014)

itchy belly more likely due to dry skin or lice. Just keep an eye on her and feed her as I stated above.


----------



## Anirtj (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm getting excited and starting to panic. I'm reviewing my books on what to feed her but as an experienced person what do you recommend?


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jul 13, 2014)

not that experienced.  I gave my girls sweet feed made for goats.  Always had hay available, loose mineral. My girls where prego in the winter. If pasture is available let her graze all day. Good luck and read as much as possible on feeding, labor and birth. Nothing is written in stone when it comes to goats. Good luck. If you have babies arrive please post pics.


----------

